# ?

## setr

!
   .      ,     :      , ,    ,    . 9    21.11.1996   129-                   ,    .

 ,         .
 ?
_____________________________
, .

----------


## .

.     .     .
  ,        -      .

----------

:          ?
  ""

:  1 . 9    21.11.1996 N 129- "  " ,    ,  ,    .      ,      .
 . 2         ,     ,        ,  ,       ,     :
)  ;
)   ;
)  ,     ;
)   ;
)        ;
)   ,         ;
)    .
  , , ,           (, ),         .
,   ,          ,    . "" - "" . 2 . 9    21.11.1996 N 129- "  ".
       ,      .

..
- 


23.11.2005

----------

...      . , ,   -     .     .

----------


## .

.

----------

,   ,         ,        :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

> 


,  __.

----------


## .

-    .

----------

, !    -     ))

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

" "?     ,  ,     ...  ?

----------


## DIR

-  ,   . ,  ,   .    ?     ?

----------

?       -  ?       ? ,  -      , , ,  , ,           (     ) , ,      (   ...  :Smilie: )

----------


## setr

> -    .


    . 
     , 
 . 
 -     .
      ?
    ? -  
  ?
________________
,!

----------


## .

*setr*,     -       .      ,        .

----------

,          ... :1:

----------

> :          ?
>   ""
> 
>   , , ,           (, ),         .


     ,    . .

 ,,     .
, .

----------


## .

> ,


   .         :yes:         .

----------

> .                .


   -.   !

         .
,  " "   , .    ..
  , 
,     :
"         ,   ,   ,     ,  ,    ."

----------


## .

?  ?
       -    .     ,        -    .

----------


## BorisG

> -.   !


 .
   -      .       . . 28-.

----------

...

----------

> ...


   ?

----------


## DIR

> ?


  ,      .




> ?


  :Big Grin:  




> ,  -      , , ,  , ,           (     ) , ,      (   ... )


,   ,  ,     ... , ,  ... :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?  ?
>        -    .     ,        -    .


 , .
         ,            .
  ()!

----------

> .
>    -      .       . . 28-.


    ,   .   , ,   ,.
      ,    , .

----------

> ...


  ,  ,   100  ,    , ,   .
  -    .

----------


## jul-2000

> ,   100


.
       . 



> ,,     .
> , .


,   .     ,      -  .    ,      -   .
   ... "    ...".     .    .

----------

,

----------

?      ?

----------


## DIR

> ,


 ?  ?  ?
        .

----------


## .

-     :Wink:

----------


## .

!  ,          ,      :             . ,     ,  ,       ,       ,                , ,      ,       ,    ,      ,            .           , ..    ,   ,         ,             ,        ...   ....  :Frown:  ,   ,     ,    ,      ....

----------


## .

,                  ""-   ...         , ,     ....       ,       7000....

----------


## .

*.*,    .        .     ,      .         ???    ,       ,      ?



> 7000.


    100 ,

----------


## .

,      .  :yes:

----------

